# Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2015)

*Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres*


----------



## Valdasaar (30. März 2015)

*Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres*

Echt traurig was Hollywood da an Filmen raushaut.Was kommt als nächstes, ein Matrix Reboot?


----------



## Stueppi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres*

Ist schon echt mies wenn man sich auf eine richtige Fortsetzung freut (bei mir ein richtiger Abschluss von Terminator) und die fisten dann einen mit Reboots -.- Ist bei Games aber genauso. Scheinbar gibt sich keiner mehr Mühe und kommt mit eigenen Ideen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Ist schon echt mies wenn man sich auf eine richtige Fortsetzung freut (bei mir ein richtiger Abschluss von Terminator) und die fisten dann einen mit Reboots -.- Ist bei Games aber genauso. Scheinbar gibt sich keiner mehr Mühe und kommt mit eigenen Ideen.



Es scheint aber zu funktionieren. Die breite, dumme Masse kauft und konsumiert und findet es folglich geil. Ich sage ja schon lange, dass Hollywood nur noch Remakes und Comic-Verfilmungen kann und wenn das nicht reicht verfilmt man noch Pac Man und Space Invaders. Was Kreativität angeht, herrscht in Hollywood tote Hose. Niemand will mehr Risiken eingehen, auch weil heute alles so politisch korrekt wie möglich sein muss. 

Bei den Spielen gibt es wenigstens noch dank der Indie-Games Hoffnung.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres*

Es kommen diesen Sommer ein paar interessante Filme welche ich mir definitiv im Kino angucken werde. Terminator 5, Jurassic World, Minions. Vielleicht Mad Max auch noch. Gegen Ende des Jahres auf jeden Fall Star Wars 7.
Naja, und bald Avengers 2.


----------



## Vhailor (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres*

Hm, außer MI5 und Hitman ist da nichts für mich bei


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres*

Ich bin echt schon auf Poltergeist gespannt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sommer-Blockbuster 2015: Kino-Vorschau auf die heißen Tage des Jahres*

Ted 2


----------

